# Drawing Salve



## doc623

Anyone have a good source or recipe for a home made drawing slave?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 12vman

I use the skin (membrane) from inside of a fresh egg. Works good on boils or splinters. Peel it out, lay it on the area and put a band-aid on it. Works for me..


----------



## jynxt

my gramma used to make a good one with beeswax, castor oil, plantain and charcoal.... I have no clue what the measurements were but then i doubt that she did either.


----------



## FlatRiverFarms

Hi. My grandma always had us take and put a peice of salt pork (aka fatback or middlin) on the boil at bedtime and then she would put a bandage on it to catch the drainage. That always worked for us. 

Since times have changed and so has salt pork I find it immpossible to get peices the way we did growing up and have started using lard, not grease, or shortening - and mixing it with salt untill i have a gritty and greasy balm. Spread that on pretty thick and bandage. Takes a little longer than it used to back in the day, but it's still effective. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## swamp_deb

FlatRiverFarms said:


> Hi. My grandma always had us take and put a peice of salt pork (aka fatback or middlin) on the boil at bedtime and then she would put a bandage on it to catch the drainage. That always worked for us.
> 
> Since times have changed and so has salt pork I find it immpossible to get peices the way we did growing up and have started using lard, not grease, or shortening - and mixing it with salt untill i have a gritty and greasy balm. Spread that on pretty thick and bandage. Takes a little longer than it used to back in the day, but it's still effective.
> 
> Hope this helps.


That's what I used for a boil that just wouldn't come to a head on our dd 30 years ago, but we taped it up good and left it on for a couple of days, smelled awful when we removed the bandage but the boil was completely gone. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## newturkey

When we were young my mother would heat up a little bit of milk and add it to a slice of bread with a heaping spoon full of salt. It was then put on the area and left on over night by morning we were fine.


----------



## culpeper

Rub a splinter or thorn with the juice of the leaf of Hawthorn (May). Externally, the tea is used to treat skin sores and in drawing ointments for splinters and thorns.

Bandage a piece of fresh Onion or Tomato or Potato over the splinter, or cover the area with honey and bandage, to bring the splinter to the surface.

Use a bread poultice to draw a boil. Put breadcrumbs in a calico bag, or between two layers of gauze. Dip into boiling water and wring out. Apply to the boil and cover to keep hot. Have a second poultice ready to apply when the first one cools.

A piece of raw, fat bacon bandaged over a splinter or boil or an embedded piece of glass, will draw it out, usually overnight.

Beat together 60g pure honey, 60g plain flour and the yolk of one egg. Apply to the boil on a piece of non-stick lint, and bandage to hold in place. Repeat night and morning until cured.

Blend some Plantain or Comfrey leaves in a blender with a little water. Apply as a poultice to the area, and keep on with a bandage. This will help draw out the object.

For boils: Apply an ointment made with Wood Betony leaves, Comfrey leaves, or Calendula flowers.

For boils: Apply Catnip or Bugle or Tansy leaves as a poultice.

Apply crushed Tulip bulbs as a poultice to help draw out pus.

Bake an Onion, cut it in half, and while warm, apply it directly to the boil.


----------



## Helena

I remember having this as a first aid for cuts and infections of the skin as children. Mom bought it in a tube..but lately haven't seen it. But..not too long ago did find it in a catalog for Horse Medications. It was in a jar and it was black ointment. Perhaps you can do a search of the horse/animal medications on line or even better call the local vet or farm vet and perhaps they actually have some available. I now have a jar of "yellow" ointment that I use on my goats and horses when they get a cut or scrap bought from the goat catalogs. Seems to work fine but is cautioned about using it on us "humans"..probably a liablity issue. Good Luck !!


----------



## swampgirl

I believe the "black" slave that you describe might be Icthomol (spelling?) ointment. My grandmother used it to draw the core out of boils. Haven't seen it in years. It was pronounced like "ick-the-maul". And it really worked.


----------



## swamp_deb

swampgirl said:


> I believe the "black" slave that you describe might be Icthomol (spelling?) ointment. My grandmother used it to draw the core out of boils. Haven't seen it in years. It was pronounced like "ick-the-maul". And it really worked.



I've found that at wally world in the pharmacy dept. but I still prefer the salt pork. You may have to ask for it, some pharmacies keep things behind the counter that doesn't need a prescription and is available as over the counter meds.


----------



## Marchwind

I have something called White Pine Drawing Salve. I got it at the local health food store. It is made by Wise Ways Herbals they are located in MA. This works great for all sorts of things and it lasts a long time. It's a small container about the size of a Carmex container.


----------



## oberhaslikid

http://www.earthlyherbs.com/black-salve.htm
This site has your drawing salve,Its kinda pricy though.
I have seen it in horse catalogs they dont recomend it for humans It causes cancer you know


----------



## Spinner

oberhaslikid said:


> http://www.earthlyherbs.com/black-salve.htm
> This site has your drawing salve,Its kinda pricy though.
> I have seen it in horse catalogs they dont recomend it for humans It causes cancer you know


Here's a quote from the site that tells the ingredients in the salve.


> Black Drawing Salve ... contains a synergistic formula of Extra Virgin Olive Oil, Chaparral Leaves, Comfrey Root, Red Clover Blossoms, Mullein Leaves, Plantain Leaves, Chickweed Herb, Lobelia Herb, Golden Seal Root, Marshmallow Root, Poke Root, Pine Tar & Beeswax.


Here's another quote from the site. 


> Due to the FDA we can not sell herbal products and also provide educational material on the same site. As a courtesy we are providing the above link for your convenience.


----------



## ginnie5

black draw salve is available at kmart pharmacies for about $4 a tube.


----------



## Ole Man Legrand

Icthammol is in Jeffers catalog14 oz jar for $6.49


----------



## Charleen

newturkey said:


> When we were young my mother would heat up a little bit of milk and add it to a slice of bread with a heaping spoon full of salt. It was then put on the area and left on over night by morning we were fine.


I remember my gramma doing this for bee stings.

We have a ancient tin of Watkin's Petro Carbo salve that helps to draw out splinters. I don't know if what Watkin's is making nowadays is the same formula.


----------

